# Tour in Europe



## bigslim13 (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone looking to play basketball professionally in Europe? D.A.N.A Academy is holding tryouts for 15 day tour in Europe. Team dates are tenatively set for Sept 21, 2007. for more info visit www.danaacademy.com or contact Ronnie Outen at 813-503-9841.


----------

